
Our Brand Could Be Your Crisis - chippy
http://thenewinquiry.com/essays/our-brand-could-be-your-crisis/
======
chippy
Whilst a bit rambling and somewhat repetitive about the film, the article does
introduce some interesting perspectives on today's millennial culture. I think
it is signalling an exciting future...

